# Off to see the Wizard!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In a few minutes I will be off to the hospital to have surgery on my neck that stems from an accident I had on May 16 of this year. There was some ******* who hit me from behind and I had whiplash which resulted in a couple of herniated discs that have been giving me grief for the past couple of months; added to which, it also messed up the back surgery I had a little over a year ago, and that will have to be contended with as well later down the road. Wish me luck guys, as I once again feel (or not feel; I will be anesthetized after all. Maybe.  ) feel the cold caress of a steel scalpel as it cuts its way through my flesh. Yeah, I know I'm waxing a little morbid here, but hey! Isn't this the place to do it? See you all in a few days. Sinister


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck man. Hope it all turns out ok!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Good luck, I hope it all turns out well for you  It's ok about waxing morbid with the steel caressing your flesh .. but like you said, thats why were all here


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Mother****ing ******** are ruining this country, they're more than half the people who voted for Bush. Sometimes I think he gets a kick out of that, he probably watches Jackass and Viva La Bam while his wife Laura bakes him cookies in a broomcloset with a tiny Easy Bake oven and an old rusty seasoning fork for a spatula at Arizona-desert temperatures he alternates from 80 to 110 degrees from a thermometer on the living room wall above his reclining easychair, chuckling devilishly, torturing her for the hell of it. Trying to keep her mind off the labotomy she had on her when she married the little cokehead.

I'm really sorry to hear about your accident. In the meantime, have a successful surgery, get well reel fast, and I'll blow the head off of every ******* I meet in your honor.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds good, Thingit! One less ******* here and there makes the world a better place to live in IMHO.  

Thanks for the well wishes guys! The operation yesterday was success. Still have back surgery sometime probably in September. I'm home now recouperating and mispelling right and left because I'm totally spacing on Perc's. It's all good, trying to catch your mistakes when you're ****ed up is hard to do.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Glad to hear you made it out of ******* General alive and well! Heal well, friend. (So I guess you won't be driving my car out for me anytime soon, eh?)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Glad you're A OK Sin-man!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Raxl, it's great to have friends giving you moral support.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Did your doctors warn you about the dangers of possibly getting addicted to painkillers? I just have to ask because I've never been on them myself and I've heard all sorts of horror stories about it still happening to people even though a precident has already been set. I can't imagine though anyone being addicted to painkillers. I mean, when you have pain you take the pill. When you don't, you stop. The stories of course are usually about a person going on another pill to stop their addiction to the first. So it's not an addiction to one painkiller, it's painkillers in general. But for most people I think it's hard to have to function and deal with that drowsy feeling. When I was a kid I used to love feeling drowsy (it was surely preferable to nausea or indigestion), but now my stomach can't take even spinning around in a chair.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Sounds good, Thingit! One less ******* here and there makes the world a better place to live in IMHO.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes guys! The operation yesterday was success. Still have back surgery sometime probably in September. I'm home now recouperating and mispelling right and left because I'm totally spacing on Perc's. It's all good, trying to catch your mistakes when you're ****ed up is hard to do.


_ Yes .. it can be very hard to catch mistakes when ****ed up .. especially on Perc's. That is some potent **** .. I was on that when I had my daughter .. that was there step down from the morphine drip .. don't remember to much of those few days, let alone felt any pain  _


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I do not have an addictive personality, but thanks for the concern Thingit. When I was having back problems back in the winter after my first back operation, I was perscribed Loritab back in mid January. Thirty pills were in the bottle and as of yesterday I still have five, so what does that tell ya?  

I take ANY of that stuff sparingly. I realize all too well it would quite easily be able to get hooked on them. The first few days after surgery are the worst, but if you can hurdle that drug monkey within that time, you're good to go. The addiction was one thing I was certainly concerned about but I can kick it with no problem. I don't smoke, never use recreational drugs and drink on occassion. Now if I could just kick caffeine, sugar and red meat to the side, I would be A-OK!


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

A person can rarely ever be _too_ careful. Hope the rest of your recovery is a smooth road, at least until September.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, Sin. 
Good to know you're alright. Physically, that is.  
Mentally, well, we're all a little mad here.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Yeah, Sin.
> Good to know you're alright. Physically, that is.
> Mentally, well, we're all a little mad here.


_Aww .. your so sweet .. but I prefer psychotic bitch for myself  _


----------

